# Just Tinted



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The pictures are not showing up or is it just me.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

No pics showing up for me either...


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry about that guys just posted it again let me know that u think.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

still no pics..


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

You are not going to be able to post pictures from URL's from your google mail account like that. Your best bet is going to be a photosharing site like Flickr or Photobucket. OR you can download the pictures to your hard drive then use the attachment upload tool in the advanced reply editor.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Hopefully u see it now.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh! Nice pics indeed! Tint looks good on the silver!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that with the black interior?


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now did u do it yourself or get a shop to do it


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

nice! I want to eventually get mine tinted!!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta love a tinted cruze...looks sweet IMO


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Is that with the black interior?



yea Black / Gray interior


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Rockerxink820 said:


> Now did u do it yourself or get a shop to do it




No I went to a shop. They charged me $144 for everything $89 for the 20% tints and $55 for the smoked tail lights. Plus lifetime warranty. :biggrin:


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for the great comments! A tinted cruze looks so much better regardless of color.


----------

